# Class V river shoes



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

*Don't know if their the best, but*

NRS Attack shoes got me thorugh some serious portaging over mud and ice last weekend. Very comfortable, good support, and good treads. I also really liked the ACG Nike Tokatee's, but they aren't made anymore.

BobN


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I've had a pair of Patagonia Playboots for about 6 years now, and love them. They aren't really good for a playboat unless you are really small, but I have found them to be great for creeking. Stiff sole, even some decent ankle support. Modeled after a rock boot, so it's reminiscent of the Boreal Ballet or something like that. The only downside I think is that the rubber is not the stickiest, but like a rock boot, you can resole. I would imagine few other boots in this category offer that advantage for the eco-friendly type. Good news is that there are a lot of good boots on the market now, so you should have no problem finding one you like. Buy one that fits in your boat comfortably, but buy it as if you were planning to hike a few miles and some vertical distance with your gear on your shoulder.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a pair of Merrel river shoes. They are sweet. The soles are siped for better traction. My last pair were the Teva gammas or something, and they sucked. I prefer a higher ankle so they don't get ripped off my feet. The merrels are low top, but they have a cinch strap to tighten them over the ankle.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

I too have a pair of Merrel' river shoes. They're just like wearing a tenni but they drain like sandals and fit in my creeker. I've been wearing the same pair for 3 seasons with some pretty serious abuse and they've held up quite well! I can hike all day in them, paddle in them, portage in them, you name it.....Mine are a little bulky inside the boat so they seem a little bit tight but not enough to bother me......


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

*Merrell waterpro*

First off, I work for Merrell, so you could call this biased. The Water Pro Ultra Sport is a great water shoe, not the lowest profile. Will not fit in a playboat, but if you want a great creek shoe, and you have the room in your boat, you should really check it out. The lace system will cinch down to the point it will never come off in a bad swim. It also has an arch shank built in, so there is enough support for a long hike. 

You could probably find it at REI, though I always prefer buying through a local guy. 

JAX in Fort Collins
Boulder Army store
J-henry's clothing in Summit county
Ptarmigan sports in Edwards
Sports Chalet in C-Springs
Aspen Sports in Aspen


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm diggin' my P2's right now. Hoping to test them hard this season.

D


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't tried them yet but Keen has a river shoe called Hood River Boot.

Keen Footwear - Product Detail Page

I plan on getting a pair real soon. I have seen and heard great things about Keen so I'll post my thoughts after I try them out.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

I also like the NRS attack shoe, it has two different insoles (firm and soft). Great for creeking, but had to take out some foam so I can barely fit them into my playboat. They keep you warm too, and stay high on your ankle so little rocks don't get in. I also have some tevas but the they suck! Boo on you teva.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the Merrell Water Pro Ultra's too - I tried on 7 or 8 different water shoes and I liked these the best. I have had them since early '05 and they are doing well so far. My only compliant is that the mesh chafes the edges of my feet sometimes - but this might be related to wedging my feet under the thwarts in my raft. Hopefully they are using a softer more foot friendly mesh now.


----------



## zenofww (Apr 13, 2007)

Save your money and go buy some vans. Ive spent 60-80 bucks every season on a pair of "river shoes." none of which last anymore that 1 season. last year I bought some high-top vans for 30$ and I will get at least 2 years out of these. vans original honeycomb style sole is super grippy and if you are hiking to a river they have a nice thick sole for hiking. and the high top protects your ankles.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

HANDS DOWN!! The KEEN Hood River Boot. .... In pictures it looks similar to other river shoes....That does not do it justice. Hold one and I'm sure you'll buy it
http://www.keenfootwear.com/pdp_page.cfm?productID=233


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Shoe Choices*

Creeking Shoes:

Merrell Water Pro - Muy Bueno. If you don't mind the low top action and possibly have a neoprene bootie or bootie from your dry suit (to keep you warm), these are extremely good choices. Great rubber, siped outsoles, tons of ways for the water to drain out. Straps will keep your kicks where they need to be, on your feet.

Teva Gamma Pro - Same idea as the Water Pro, not as well built but still gets the job done. Low top also and no insulation. Dirt gets in a little more than on the Water Pro.

Keen Hood River Boot - Sticky Rubber Outsole with built in drainage. Neoprene upper for warmth, dual straps to keep it on the foot. Mid height.
There are also 2 other versions of it - I'm always thinking Colorado conditions, but there are these as well:

Hood River Shoe
Hood River II

As for BOOTIES, Count, the P2 should not be considered a true creeking piece. It's a little minimal so far as retension, support, and safety go. There most certainly are good creeking booties such as the Tokatee and other high top booties with stiffened outsoles for walking, but I would caution against believing that a neoprene bootie is a creeking shoe. Hopefully something will come along to fill that gap between bootie and shoe soon. RyGuy, you working on anything?


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

has anyone tried these:
Sperry Top-Sider=


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*bungee*

Remove the bungee lacing from the equation and I think it's a decent piece. Bungees = easy way for that thing to come off your foot.

Sperry invented siping......


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hood river BOOOtie*

I've been using the KEEN Hood River Boot in my Mega Rocker and it is doing great. Super tuff sole with great toe protection for when you are scrambling around the river shore. The two straps around the ankle area hold the bootie on great. The bootie also looks like it would hold a cold PBR pretty well for that "hopefully" occasional bootie beer. Plus they look cool.
Keen Footwear - Product Detail Page
ps, I am not sponsored by Keen
adios, Atom..


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

i have the hood river from keen and they are the best, comfy, warm amd they look good, nad the rubber on the bottom is super sticky.
josh


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

Five-Ten's Water Tennie (Holey Shit!) - Burliest shoe i've used. Super comfy, you can hike and portage the crap out of them. The're super sticky on slick rock, stay locked onto your feet no matter what. Get em' quick, they stopped making them. 

NRS Attack - Solid choice for an all around shoe, mine fit in a playboat, and are burly enough for creekin'. Good price, but fall apart after a year of abuse. Good grip, warmth, and enough support. 

Teva Gamma's - Suck a fatty. Horrible traction, painful without socks, and fall apart.


----------



## Curtis_Elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

progers said:


> Five-Ten's Water Tennie (Holey Shit!) - Burliest shoe i've used. Super comfy, you can hike and portage the crap out of them. The're super sticky on slick rock, stay locked onto your feet no matter what. Get em' quick, they stopped making them.


Definitely. I've got some serious vertical feet logged on mine hiking into and out of the black canyon multiple times. Had them for two years now and still going strong. Super sticky and burly. They don't make them any more, but they're still out there. If you have really big or small feet, 5.10 has them on their website for half-price.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Sperry Topsiders are the bomb

I love when I'm out kayaking and I can say "These Yachting shoes are Superb" 

Seriously though: I've been give a pair to test out this year and they are the shit! I am very hard on gear, and I've done a lot of hiking in them already this year. They have a sturdy sole that drains, and no laces to come untied. I also like the sole. 

Most "shoes" were not designed to be comfortable bare foot, these are the exception. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Merrils are super great for 3 reasons... very light, great sticktion, and drain very quickly. Only downside is that they are lowtops, and not inherintly warm. I wouldn't really call the lowtop thing a downside as just a preference. I had to jog about 4 miles with Joe Keck (long story) up in Washington after we had to hike out of a gorge. The Merrils were like running shoes... VERY comfy and easy on the dogs...

Keen has the Hood River and from all indications they are perfect for colorado conditions. They are neoprene for warmth, they have many drain holes (in the sole no less!), have very good ways to tighten down solid and bottom line are super burly. OH, and they are STICKY as it gets.

I own both pair but have only used the Merrils so far. Either of these two and you can't go wrong.

Crawdad


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Keen Hood River Boot - Update -

I got my boots last week, and used them on my swiftwater rescue course (BTW Mike Mather is the M-A-N!) this weekend.

AWESOME! - TOTALLY AWESOME!

First off they are extremely comfortable, and stable. I was running up and down the river bank in dirt, moss, grass, choss, and dry/wet rocks. I was never worried about my footing.

The water was cold, and for jumping in and out it wasn't bad. However we were in the water for 20+ minutes at a time, so I ran and put on a pair of SmartWool socks. TOASTY!

The drains in the soles did a great job clearing the water out fast, super fast. The straps kept them on me feet, I never felt any slipping, nor did I feel like they were too tight.

We did strong swimmer exercises and I've always been worried about how a shoe would interfere with my kicking (was a collegiate swimmer, so I like to kick), hands down the best shoe I've kicked in. Almost felt like they weren't there (which is a good thing).

Finally we finished the class, and my buddy and I got our boats out to run Waterton. They fit great in my Nomad 8.1. I was wearing size 10. The hike out was no problem. Much better than in my NRS Kickers.

I would recommend these boots to everyone looking for a new river boot.
Keen says they size small, but I could have gone with either the 9 or 10 (Usually where 9 to 10). I chose the 10 thinking I'd be wearing socks of some kind, (I just get cold real easy) and they fit great. If you can't a store that sells the Hood River you should try on a couple of other Keen shoes to get a feel for what size you'll need to order.


----------



## Dallas Blaney (Mar 31, 2005)

Chuck Taylor All-Star Hightops. $30.00


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Dallas Blaney said:


> Chuck Taylor All-Star Hightops. $30.00


You old-school knockoff! How about a sketcho bootie?

For medium use I really liked the Nike ACGs, as mentioned not made any longer.


----------

